# a friend for Sushi



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought he needed a friend, so bought a little fan tail about 2 inches long. 
Sushi is a full grown oranda.
Anyway when I put the little guy in with sushi, he was intimidated as Sushi went right after him.
now i have the little goldie in a 2 gal pickle jar until i figure out how to get him into the tank with out making Sushi territorial.
i am thinking of floating him in a container in the main tank for a few days to let Sushi get used to him or maybe add a divider for a few days and see what happens. maybe it would work if i take sushi out and put the little guy in the tank then add Sushi in a week or so. Any ideas?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well to answer my own question, I have put in a divider.if their eyesite is any good they can just see each other thru it. Both are swimming happily in thier own sections.
mouse


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Did the Oranda attack the new little fantail??? I have never heard of Goldfish being aggressive or territorial. Sushi was probally just looking to see who the newcomer was and probally wouldnt have hurt him. What size tank do you have them in??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They could have been setting up a pecking order. Seeing such a small fish in with him made sushi want to be "king of the tank" Keep them seperated till the little one grows a bit and they should be fine.


----------

